# Capturing old/rare LP's



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Do you have a favorite software application for removing pops and ticks on LP's after capturing?

I have a fairly large LP collection (300+) which I've been considering digitizing for archival purposes.

I've done this before using CoolEdit Pro with excellent results. I've also used the newer Adobe Audition w/same results. Really cleans up nice with no noticeable artifacts.

What's your weapon of choice? Procedure?

Pep


----------



## trifidmaster (Nov 18, 2006)

WaveLab/Audio restoration
http://www.steinberg.net/en/products/wavelab/why_wavelab.html


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

Try Izotope RX


----------



## ejbragg (Dec 13, 2009)

I have used Bias Soundsoap for a few years, now. It does work on pops and clicks fairly well. It is not perfect, by any means, when it comes to removing hiss - it tends to remove musical content, as well. You have to be careful with it - if the threshold is set too high, quiet signals sound garbled (lose their high frequency definition).

I am interested in the Wavelab program, however. How do you like that application, trifidmaster?


----------



## Sandro Gomes (Jul 8, 2009)

I like Wavelab as well. It is a great software for this kind of job.


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

Does anyone know any good resources for RX? I know it can do very well, but I need to understand it's functions a bit better. (I know, read the manual, but I'm a see it to understand it kinda person)


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

AstralPlaneStudios said:


> Does anyone know any good resources for RX? I know it can do very well, but I need to understand it's functions a bit better. (I know, read the manual, but I'm a see it to understand it kinda person)


Izotope have some videos up here

They've also written a guide to restoration, downloadable here.

HTH :T


----------

